
“okay boomer” summons Google Assistant - DavidHolz
https://twitter.com/DavidSHolz/status/1192916672362860544
======
VeninVidiaVicii
This morning, my roommate and I were saying "Ok Boomer" and and forth to each
other, then the Google assistant said "I don't know what you mean by Ok
Boomer, Ok Boomer." It was kind of surreal, like Google couldn't figure out
how to play.

